# J.R Smith Fan Club



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, Former Hornet, is gone for us...  
Anyway, he can become a really awesome player if given the time, you guys have it now, and I have the club, I'm dropping it, any of you guys is interested in it? I will miss it for sure.
Good luck with him and your team, the Nuggets were always my second favorite team.

The Official J.R. Smith Fanclub​ (PM me to join)​
1) DwyaneWade4MVP (Club starter)   2) Hobojoe 3) BDizzle 4) Cam*Ron 5) Peja Vu 6) Herdof 7) Tooeasy 8) _Dre_   9) Theo! 10) Matt85163 11) HORNETSFAN 12) Turkish Delight 13) Pioneer10 14) DaUnbreakableKinG  15) S-Star 16) Milo35 17) carter15 18) johnson1111  19) Q8i  20) R-Star  21) madman 22) Kekai23 23) Jermaniac Fan 24) Nejc 25) Pacers Fan (Caretaker for months)  26) DanDickau  27) Pejavlade  28) KidCanada101  29) ian  30) Blazer Freak  31) Rep The South  32) Pinball 33) Marth 34) supermati 35) X-Factor 36) P2TheTruth34 37) LakerLunatic 38) big pacer 20 39) TONYALLEN42 40) Superdude211 41) KiNgJaMeZ 42) PaCeRhOLiC 43) NOBLE(Last Owner)   44) KokotheMonkey  45) clien 46) Bron_Melo_ROY  47) KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! 48) DaBigTicketKG2149) TheChampion 50) girllovesthegame 51) Net2 52) King Joseus 53) KingHandles 54)Drk Element 55) Wilmatic2 56) netfan4life 57) Reign 58) bbasok 59) ez8o5 60) donut 61) Dee-Zy 62) MarvinWilliams#1in05


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anyone want it?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i want it


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i want it


please do it, cuz that bynum thing is aweful... :laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i want it


Wish granted, just take good care of it.

The Official J.R. Smith Fanclub​ (PM me to join)​
1) DwyaneWade4MVP (Club starter)   2) Hobojoe 3) BDizzle 4) Cam*Ron 5) Peja Vu 6) Herdof 7) Tooeasy 8) _Dre_   9) Theo! 10) Matt85163 11) HORNETSFAN 12) Turkish Delight 13) Pioneer10 14) DaUnbreakableKinG  15) S-Star 16) Milo35 17) carter15 18) johnson1111  19) Q8i  20) R-Star  21) madman 22) Kekai23 23) Jermaniac Fan 24) Nejc 25) Pacers Fan (Caretaker for months)  26) DanDickau  27) Pejavlade  28) KidCanada101  29) ian  30) Blazer Freak  31) Rep The South  32) Pinball 33) Marth 34) supermati 35) X-Factor 36) P2TheTruth34 37) LakerLunatic 38) big pacer 20 39) TONYALLEN42 40) Superdude211 41) KiNgJaMeZ 42) PaCeRhOLiC 43) NOBLE(Last Owner)   44) KokotheMonkey  45) clien 46) Bron_Melo_ROY  47) KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! 48) DaBigTicketKG2149) TheChampion 50) girllovesthegame 51) Net2 52) King Joseus 53) KingHandles 54)Drk Element 55) Wilmatic2 56) netfan4life 57) Reign 58) bbasok 59) ez8o5 60) donut 61) Dee-Zy 62) MarvinWilliams#1in05


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> please do it, cuz that bynum thing is aweful... :laugh:


i think shaq used roids.....


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i think shaq used roids.....


:nonono: thats some accusation considering his size at age 11...

btw, get rid of the hornets colors


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> :nonono: thats some accusation considering his size at age 11...
> 
> btw, get rid of the hornets colors


plenty of people his size at age 11 and his size in college..... and none of them turned out like Shaqroid

if he was say 6'2.... he'd be leading MLB in home runs. actually he wasnt even the biggest player, or biggest prospect orginally on LSU..... so what do you do when you need an edge? 

of course the other LSU center took the opposite route. he used the wrong kinda drugs


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/images/fans/celebrity/shaq/gym/shaq_lsu1a.jpg

http://www.nbahoy.com.ar/imagenes/shaq_smile.jpg
i saw before an after pictures like this of another guy.... didnt he play for the pirates and now the giants?

hmmmm

(click the first link for slender shaq)

dont get all offended, just my opinion....:biggrin:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Just put on me caretaker for an year:biggrin:


----------

